# Late FBAR



## gerch (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, 

I found out about FBAR yesterday 6/28 and I've sent one by mail for next day Sat delivery. I didn't know at the time that eFile was available. Should I also re-file the form via eFile right now?

Also, any idea on what penalty I would be assessed for late submission for 2012?

I am not getting any income from my offshore accounts but I am declaring these accounts where I am a joint account holder with my parents. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gerch (Jun 29, 2013)

Update: 
I did eFile the FBAR report anyways and got a "Submission Accepted" email from BSAEFiling and similarly the status page on "BSA E-Filing" system shows as "Accepted" on June 29 16:40 hours. 

At this point, should I contact Fedex to just redirect my original mail FBAR back to me?

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Paper is fine. Don't worry about it.


----------



## gerch (Jun 29, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Paper is fine. Don't worry about it.


Just so that I understood you right, you are saying. I should let both go through? eFile that I submitted already earlier on 6/29 and the paper which will reach first thing on Monday


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That's no problem.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Chances are, they'll simply reject the paper forms when they arrived since they have you down as "already filed." They may or may not send you notification that the second set of forms was rejected. Not really a problem.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

